# 13A visa question



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

I recently married here in PI. I've been living here several years. I want to convert to the 13A visa. I have a form from the local BofI form number 'BI Form 2014-12-001 Rev 0' 'Conversion to non-quota immigrant visa by marriage'. 

There is a check list of required documents for the visa. Point 7 says 'Valid Police clearance from country of origin or residence. If the applicant has stayed in the Philippines for less than six months.' 

My local BofI says I do not need to get the police clear because I have been here several years, same thing the form says. However a friend just recently applied for his 13A, was told the same thing. and had his application kicked back by BofI Manila. 

My question is anyone know what is going on with this? Manila running under different rules? The visa has to come out of Manila so it doesn't matter much what the locals say. 

Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JakeSaPI said:


> I recently married here in PI. I've been living here several years. I want to convert to the 13A visa. I have a form from the local BofI form number 'BI Form 2014-12-001 Rev 0' 'Conversion to non-quota immigrant visa by marriage'.
> 
> There is a check list of required documents for the visa. Point 7 says 'Valid Police clearance from country of origin or residence. If the applicant has stayed in the Philippines for less than six months.'
> 
> ...


Hi Jake,

I assume by your location that you have come South and visited with the BI office in Clark. They usually have current information at that location. However, the Philippines being what it is, there is always a lot of confusion and misinformation. Considering that you must deal with the Manila BI to get this visa, it would pay to take a run down to Manila and get the right info from the horses mouth. Anything less and or opinions from those on the forum could cause headaches for you in the end...


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

HI Jet Lag thanks for the reply. Baguio actually, and I've only talked with the local BofI. My current plan is to call Manila BofI tomorrow and see what they say. Even that is a questionable reference if it isn't in writing. A trip to Manila, though I understand why you suggest it, is a daugnting undertaking from here.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

JakeSaPI said:


> HI Jet Lag thanks for the reply. Baguio actually, and I've only talked with the local BofI. My current plan is to call Manila BofI tomorrow and see what they say. Even that is a questionable reference if it isn't in writing. A trip to Manila, though I understand why you suggest it, is a daugnting undertaking from here.


Jake I got my visa 13A probationary completed last November. I was required to provide a police check from my home country. Its better to get it and not need it than to not have it and have to provide one. I wrote a letter to my home town and asked them to send me a police check. They did. I then went to the Embassy got a certificate of authentication which was really me stating I got it from my home town. I then took it to the DFA Department of Foreign Affairs and got it certified. I am currently in the process of getting 13A permanent Oh by the way I had at the time been here well over 6 months. But as Jet said things change daily. Even though we had a valid marriage certificate from the Bureau of Statistics we had to get another one. The reason belive it or not was our was yellow and the new color was green. What a silly way to do business but hey what can you do.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Yea, I understand the hassle as well as the expense etc. Would be about impossible to make it in one day.
I still think that as important as this is, a trip straight to the main BI office is in order. I've heard of guys that have to fly all the way back to their last city or town in the States to get the required police background check done. If it turns out to really be needed, you might have a friend or family member back home get it for you. Then have them Fed-ex it to you for secure and sure delivery. Don't trust anything to Philpost for delivery.


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you both for the your replies. 

C_action98 as I understand what you said you had a clearance sent over then you where able to get it authenticated here at the US Embassy? No “Red Ribbon” from the Philippine Embassy in the US? What is the DFA? Is that a US office or Philippino?

Jeg Lag – I know what you mean about the mail. It often takes 6 weeks to get something from Manila to Baguio by mail.

Part of my issue is that I am coming up on the 14 month limit for my tourist visa and I don't want to have to fly out. I'd really like to get this done or at least in process in the next few weeks.

Thank you both again, you got me thinking. What a confusing mess.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

JakeSaPI said:


> Thank you both for the your replies.
> 
> C_action98 as I understand what you said you had a clearance sent over then you where able to get it authenticated here at the US Embassy? No “Red Ribbon” from the Philippine Embassy in the US? What is the DFA? Is that a US office or Philippino?
> 
> ...


Yes my clearance was authenticated here at the US Embassy. DFA is the Philippine Department of Foreign Affairs who will give you the red ribbon.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> Even though we had a valid marriage certificate from the Bureau of Statistics we had to get another one. The reason belive it or not was our was yellow and the new color was green. What a silly way to do business but hey what can you do.


Our marriage certificate is from 30 yrs ago, wonder how that's gonna fly if I do this.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

JakeSaPI said:


> Thank you both for the your replies.
> 
> C_action98 as I understand what you said you had a clearance sent over then you where able to get it authenticated here at the US Embassy? No “Red Ribbon” from the Philippine Embassy in the US? What is the DFA? Is that a US office or Philippino?
> 
> ...


You can extend up to 36 month now so no panic


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Our marriage certificate is from 30 yrs ago, wonder how that's gonna fly if I do this.


I'd say a trip to the Bureau of Statistics is in order


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks again everyone.

Gary D - what can you extend 36 months? Here in Baguio you can only extend tourist visa 2 months. I've been told that if I go to Manila I can extend 6 months, but you still have to go out after 14 months and re-enter the country. 

Has something change?

Thanks


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

check this out

immigration.gov.ph


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

Here is an update on my 13A question. My wife called the BofI in Manila today. She spoak to two different poeple, one a senior offical. Both said that the information on the forms and on the website is correct and current. Specifically as long as you have been in courntry more than 6 months a police clearance from your home country is NOT required. This confirms what my local BofI said.

So based on the above I'm going to go ahead and put together the rest of the documentation and submit it. At most I'm gambeling $150. I'll post an update and let you all know how it goes.

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

JakeSaPI said:


> Thanks again everyone.
> 
> Gary D - what can you extend 36 months? Here in Baguio you can only extend tourist visa 2 months. I've been told that if I go to Manila I can extend 6 months, but you still have to go out after 14 months and re-enter the country.
> 
> ...


2 or 6 month increments yes but totalling 36 months before you need to leave the country. Also you need to keep your tourist visa current during the 13a process.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JakeSaPI said:


> Here is an update on my 13A question. My wife called the BofI in Manila today. She spoak to two different poeple, one a senior offical. Both said that the information on the forms and on the website is correct and current. Specifically as long as you have been in courntry more than 6 months a police clearance from your home country is NOT required. This confirms what my local BofI said.
> 
> So based on the above I'm going to go ahead and put together the rest of the documentation and submit it. At most I'm gambeling $150. I'll post an update and let you all know how it goes.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the input.


Thanks for the update to clear up the confusion. Will be looking forward to continuing updates on how the process goes.

Good Luck..


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well got the NBI Clearance in hand and all the paperwork together. Going to BI tomorrow to file for the 13A Amendment. I'll post the results


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> Well got the NBI Clearance in hand and all the paperwork together. Going to BI tomorrow to file for the 13A Amendment. I'll post the results


That's cool; it should be a painless experience---just time consuming. Keep us posted on how it goes..


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

In this episode we find the Applicant and the Petitioner attempting to procure a 13A Visa permanent 
Well it’s like being inside an ant farm! Everybody is busy moving left, right, up, down then back again. 
We arrived 1000, went to the attorney got the Cohabitation letter and the Petition Letter 300 peso each. 20 minutes 
Entered BI went to the welcome center, talk to a lady who told us that the website data was out dated, She gave us a new checklist and BI FORM 2014-00-001 Rev 0. I just called them last week to check. Had to fill out new paperwork get pictures 100 peso and folders 20 peso each. Took the paperwork back to the welcome area and a different man told us we filled out the wrong paperwork. Why am I getting 2 different answers from the same team? My guess they are lost.
Got through that, went to the window to get the paperwork checked, they sent us upstairs to have another attorney check the paperwork. Went back down stairs and turned in the paperwork and sat for 3.5 hours, finally got to get the paperwork to pay for the visa and ACR. Paid the fee and returned to the window,
Got to go back on the 19th for interview and fingerprinting. Then who knows what next. MTF (More to Follow) complete 1615
Welcome Center, Window 13, Fourth floor Rm 434, Window 16, Window 21, and Window 14. 
Please stay tuned for the next exciting adventure of How to Get a Visa 13A


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> In this episode we find the Applicant and the Petitioner attempting to procure a 13A Visa permanent
> Well it’s like being inside an ant farm! Everybody is busy moving left, right, up, down then back again.
> We arrived 1000, went to the attorney got the Cohabitation letter and the Petition Letter 300 peso each. 20 minutes
> Entered BI went to the welcome center, talk to a lady who told us that the website data was out dated, She gave us a new checklist and BI FORM 2014-00-001 Rev 0. I just called them last week to check. Had to fill out new paperwork get pictures 100 peso and folders 20 peso each. Took the paperwork back to the welcome area and a different man told us we filled out the wrong paperwork. Why am I getting 2 different answers from the same team? My guess they are lost.
> ...


Normal in rp,ugh. I feel for you.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> In this episode we find the Applicant and the Petitioner attempting to procure a 13A Visa permanent
> Well it’s like being inside an ant farm! Everybody is busy moving left, right, up, down then back again.
> We arrived 1000, went to the attorney got the Cohabitation letter and the Petition Letter 300 peso each. 20 minutes
> Entered BI went to the welcome center, talk to a lady who told us that the website data was out dated, She gave us a new checklist and BI FORM 2014-00-001 Rev 0. I just called them last week to check. Had to fill out new paperwork get pictures 100 peso and folders 20 peso each. Took the paperwork back to the welcome area and a different man told us we filled out the wrong paperwork. Why am I getting 2 different answers from the same team? My guess they are lost.
> ...


Sounds easier to spend a weekend in HK and returning and getting another Balikbayan stamp LOL


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Sounds easier to spend a weekend in HK and returning and getting another Balikbayan stamp LOL


You know you have a point there only problem for me is If I take a vacation like that I end up broke cause can't go just for the weekendlane:


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

An update on my little saga: I went in to day to get a NBI clearance. I waited till about 10 hoping to miss the morning rush. Got there, the place was nice and clean, and no lines. Walked up and got the form. Filled it out and the guy checked it. Then got into a short line that moved quickly. Everything was well organized and the people knew what they where doing, I was pleasantly surprised. The head guy came over and gave me a 'red card' to fill out, it is required for foreigners. Filled that out and then went to data input desk. Worked through that and went to biometrics. There the computer kicked out a 'hit'. The manager said that is automatic for foreign applications, no problem. We went to his desk and he did the old ink finger prints on the red card. We had just entered my finger prints into the computer at the biometric desk but had to do it again. 

Then he said, everything is fine, come back in four weeks. From here at least, all foreign applications have to be sent to Manila for processing. Guess I should have seen that coming but I thought I was going to walk out of there with a clearance.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

JakeSaPI said:


> An update on my little saga: I went in to day to get a NBI clearance. I waited till about 10 hoping to miss the morning rush. Got there, the place was nice and clean, and no lines. Walked up and got the form. Filled it out and the guy checked it. Then got into a short line that moved quickly. Everything was well organized and the people knew what they where doing, I was pleasantly surprised. The head guy came over and gave me a 'red card' to fill out, it is required for foreigners. Filled that out and then went to data input desk. Worked through that and went to biometrics. There the computer kicked out a 'hit'. The manager said that is automatic for foreign applications, no problem. We went to his desk and he did the old ink finger prints on the red card. We had just entered my finger prints into the computer at the biometric desk but had to do it again.
> 
> Then he said, everything is fine, come back in four weeks. From here at least, all foreign applications have to be sent to Manila for processing. Guess I should have seen that coming but I thought I was going to walk out of there with a clearance.


Even here in Manila it is 7 days after you do the exact same things you did. Yep you'd think that with biometrics no need for hard copies but hey. Bottom line when I did the NBI check last year I did the same thing so why after a year do I need to do it again. So somewhere in the big ass building I have 2 sets of prints and if i was a criminal they will have to go through a mass of folders to find a match. Oh wait they might use the biometrics. Simply amazing to me and OH I also got 2 sets of finger prints at the Immigration office as well. :juggle:


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

More 13A - I got the 13A form from the local BI. Took it to my lawyer and the lawyer said wrong form - sort of. It was the correct form but the wrong size? Lawyer said it had to be 81/2 x 14, BI gave me the form on 81/2 x 11. My wife went back to BI, asked for the 'long form' and the head of the office said no, the short form is the new form.

Lawyer says no way, just did one a week ago. Anyone seen this issue before???

Thanks


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

JakeSaPI said:


> More 13A - I got the 13A form from the local BI. Took it to my lawyer and the lawyer said wrong form - sort of. It was the correct form but the wrong size? Lawyer said it had to be 81/2 x 14, BI gave me the form on 81/2 x 11. My wife went back to BI, asked for the 'long form' and the head of the office said no, the short form is the new form.
> 
> Lawyer says no way, just did one a week ago. Anyone seen this issue before???
> 
> Thanks


Yep if you download from the website and fit it to 8.5 x 11 it will NOT be accepted even though it has all the information. I know this as my visit Wednesday. Now having said that if you hold your tongue to the left it may be different when you go.
Everything depends on who you see and when you see them THERE ARE NO CLEAR CUT FAST RULES


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

I didn't download this, this is the form the BI here is handing out. It has colored logo and all that. They are saying the 81/2 x 11 is the new offical form, no more 81/2 x 14. I'm at a loss here, really don't know what the correct information is.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

JakeSaPI said:


> I didn't download this, this is the form the BI here is handing out. It has colored logo and all that. They are saying the 81/2 x 11 is the new offical form, no more 81/2 x 14. I'm at a loss here, really don't know what the correct information is.


As I said I went there Wednesday. I filled out the form they gave me it was a 14" form.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Jake,

Which NBI clearance office did you go to? Every time I've walked by one, there was a line out the door and around the block.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

HondaGuy said:


> Jake,
> 
> Which NBI clearance office did you go to? Every time I've walked by one, there was a line out the door and around the block.


I went to the Manila office it took me longer to get there than to get the clearance.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I dealt with the BI to reacquire my citizenship, now to apply for 13a visa for my husband. The list of requirements seemed daunting - but I doubt that a lawyer can do the job quicker or better. Some lawyers can make it complicated and they can cost money. I'm doing the running around myself.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Headed the BI in the AM for interview and fingerprinting and ACR FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Here's the requirements on one form*



esv1226 said:


> I dealt with the BI to reacquire my citizenship, now to apply for 13a visa for my husband. The list of requirements seemed daunting - but I doubt that a lawyer can do the job quicker or better. Some lawyers can make it complicated and they can cost money. I'm doing the running around myself.


I missing my shortcuts but found them by searching on this forum, once I'm back up on line I can give you some better advice but in a nutshell here are all the forms in one download from the Chicago website, (Chicago website has been changed and finding this spot is impossible) instead of making their website better it's has become more of a mess, whats missing is the other instructions on what is needed

Consulate General of the Philippines - Chicago This is the initial page but everything is listed on short cut below "all forms" including procedures and how many copies are needed for a 13a Non-Immigrant quota Visa, you start with this one and after 10 years you can apply for an Immigrant Visa. In order to be an dual citizen you must live in the Philippines for 10 years, unless your a celebrity or basketball player... lol.

http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/newimmigrantform.pdf

The forms that I used were from the Chicago Philippine Consulate, my package was complete.

Keep in mind you should ask the Philippine Bureau of Immigration if you can use these forms, these are from the Chicago Philippine Consulate and have their headers, you might end up having to use another Philippine Consulate, here's the consulate finder map for the US:

http://www.philippineembassy-usa.org/philippines-dc/consulate-finder-dc/


Before starting a big task clear it first with the PBI.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> Headed the BI in the AM for interview and fingerprinting and ACR FINGERS CROSSED


Well as the Beatles said "Maybe I'm Amazed" Got up at 430 AM to beat the traffic. Arrived there at about 815 for a 10 AM appointment. Went up to the 4th floor had a seat placed my name on the list. About 9 AM they called me in. talked to the Attorney took 8 minutes. No need for fingerprinting since they took them before. Check online in 30 days for visa approval once approved you have 60 days to come in with your passport to get it stamped. And 9 days after that you can pickup your ACR. 
Talked to a guy from Angeles he leaft at 4 AM


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

Question: I'm expecting my NBI clearance back around Oct 10, I will have my 13A visa application ready and will immediately submit it here in Baguio. My tourist visa will expire Nov 4. I will have been in country 14 months when it expires. 

If I understand correctly I will be able to renew my tourist visa on Nov 4 for another 2 months and then I'll have to leave the country if I don't have the 13A. 

Any one know what the turn around time on the 13A is likely to be? Looks like I'll have about 3 months from the time I apply until I have to leave the country.

Thanks


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

JakeSaPI said:


> Question: I'm expecting my NBI clearance back around Oct 10, I will have my 13A visa application ready and will immediately submit it here in Baguio. My tourist visa will expire Nov 4. I will have been in country 14 months when it expires.
> 
> If I understand correctly I will be able to renew my tourist visa on Nov 4 for another 2 months and then I'll have to leave the country if I don't have the 13A.
> 
> ...


You can extend up to 36 months now so no problem, just keep extending.


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

Another little bit of information for this over burdened threat. My BI office gave me 13A application on a 8 ½ x 11 paper. My lawyer happened to see it and said it would be rejected. Someone I new recently had his kicked back and he said one of the reasons was it was on the wrong size paper. I looked around and couldn't find any information on this. I look on the BI website and pulled down the form from there. Checking the properties of the pdf form they put up the paper size is 8 ½ x 13. That is European/German legal size. 

I don't know, just more confusion. I'm going to submit mine on the 13 inch paper as soon as NBI finishes their 4 – 6 week processing of my clearance.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I think what has happened is the the BI is gradually coming out of the dark ages and have scrapped the old fashioned foolscap paper in favour of the more universally used A4 size. It's the usual problem thought that as with most things in the Philippines its uptake has been sporadic at best.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

It's not just the BI when it comes to paperwork of that size. It is apparently the way of documenting all things legally here. All of my leases, deeds of sale, etc. have all been the same size paper (8 1/2 x 14)...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

jon1 said:


> It's not just the BI when it comes to paperwork of that size. It is apparently the way of documenting all things legally here. All of my leases, deeds of sale, etc. have all been the same size paper (8 1/2 x 14)...


Yes but as more and more documents become computerised A4 will gradually take over. I've not seen foolscap here in the UK for many years. Welcome to the modern world.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Gary D said:


> You can extend up to 36 months now so no problem, just keep extending.


One clarification just in case anyone needs the full 36 months.

Here in Olongapo City (and I am assuming all the field offices) they will only extend up to 24 months, which is what I have done. For over 24 I have to go to Manila main office, which I will do next week.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> One clarification just in case anyone needs the full 36 months.
> 
> Here in Olongapo City (and I am assuming all the field offices) they will only extend up to 24 months, which is what I have done. For over 24 I have to go to Manila main office, which I will do next week.


The Bacolod City BI office does extensions upto the 36 month limit!


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

To update my 13A saga: After acquiring all the documents, no small task, I submitted the package to local Immigration. There is a new manager at my local office very professional, very efficient, and helpful. She reviewed the documents, then called my wife and I in for an interview that lasted about 5 minutes, and sent everything off to Manila. This was in late October I think. 

Manila immigration reviews the documents and then posts on their web site, twice a month, which visas have been approved. There was some delay with mine, and although approved Dec 10 didn't get listed until late December. My local Immigration text me to tell me my visa was ready, a follow up by them I was not expecting. Finding the information on the website is not intuitive, I found it at http://www.immigration.gov.ph/index.php/information/application-status/agenda-verification. There are folders there listed by month, you have to look through them. Scrolled through to find 13 series and look for your name. 

I never found a list of what I needed to take to Manila but my kindly Immigration office text me a list: photo copy passport bio page and most recent visa stamp, and original receipt of latest tourist visa extension. Also note the folder number you found listed with your verification. 

At the Manila Immigration office go to the far left windows on the ground floor and start there. I got to Immigration at 7:30 AM on a Wednesday and was about the only person there, no lines. I took the LRT to the Central station, from there it is a 5 minute walk to Immigration. It took them about 15 minutes to pull my information. There was a delay because whoever had to sign the visa was out of the office until 2 that day. SM Manila is a 10 walk from Immigration, so I waited there until 2. There is also a Star Bucks across the street from Immigration. Got back to Immigration and it was busy, but they waved me to the front of the line and handed me my passport - no hassles, no problems. After all the horror stories I've heard about Immigration, this was painless. 

When you change your visa from tourist to 13A probationary you have to get a new ARC. They told me it takes 3 weeks, after your passport has the new visa, for ARC database to be updated. Something to remember – my visa was approved Dec 10th 2014, but I didn't get into Manila to update my passport until Feb 4, 2015. They back dated the 13A visa to Dec 10, 2014, even though they didn't post the approved until late Dec. Now they are telling me I will have to pay a fine because my ACR should have be updated in 2014 because they back dated my visa. Also I had to renew my tourist visa in early Jan 2015, you have to keep it current throughout the processes, and that was a waste of money again because they back dated the 13A to Dec 2014. 

Currently I'm waiting for the ACR card.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Jake...

Main reason I try to inform all to get their Immigration stuff done stateside before they come but a few expats are saying it's easy to get one here, some expats live in remote area's or other islands boy what a hassle and a run around and now they call it a probationary and I think with a probationary your required to get a check from the NBI so another hassle but stateside you don't have a probationary and it takes less than two months to complete.

Thanks for sharing your story it helps those get a look before they make this their final destination stop.

Lucky thing is your in Luzon and if your in Manila a cake walk for the rest of us it's a real expensive travel with a driver and rented van followed by multiple trips.


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm 8 hours out of Manila by bus. It is a real hassle getting down there, getting around, and all the rest of it. Seems everything has to be done in Manila, it is a bit ridiculous, that is what they have computers for. If I lived in Cebu I don't know what I'd do. Still it is what it is, not much you can do about it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Satellite Offices*



JakeSaPI said:


> I'm 8 hours out of Manila by bus. It is a real hassle getting down there, getting around, and all the rest of it. Seems everything has to be done in Manila, it is a bit ridiculous, that is what they have computers for. If I lived in Cebu I don't know what I'd do. Still it is what it is, not much you can do about it.


Once you get your card, the satellite offices can handle the yearly check-ins Jan-Feb but they can't renew cards, renewal is every 5 years in Manila. I saved whole bunch of money this time and drove to the PBI Satellite office in Sta Rosa Laguna, the closest branch to me, I was in and out of there in minutes, real cool but going to Manila is a tough go on an older car like mine and finding my way around all the detour's is a pain. Here's a short cut to the listing off all the satellite offices below.

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/index.php/contact-us/other-immigration-offices


----------

